# Multivitamin advice please ?



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Am posting this on behalf of my wife who has expressed an interest in adding a multivitamin to her nutrition, I realise that they are no substitute for a healthy balanced diet and that the jury is still out as far as how well they're actually absorbed but I'd like some recommendations on a high quality one with ingredients that are supposedly better absorbed and utilised, I know that there are multivitamins available that are supposedly tailored more towards women which to me does make sense.

Any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Anything in the link is suitable for women buddy.

Essential Supplements | Women's Fitness | Myprotein.com


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

DC1 said:


> Anything in the link is suitable for women buddy.
> 
> Essential Supplements | Women's Fitness | Myprotein.com


I appreciate the reply mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

If she's worried about ordering online, boots do a fairly good one for 'normal' users compared to gym goers

Boots A-Z Multivitamins 180 tablets | 23 nutrients | One-a-Day - Boots


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> If she's worried about ordering online, boots do a fairly good one for 'normal' users compared to gym goers
> 
> Boots A-Z Multivitamins 180 tablets | 23 nutrients | One-a-Day - Boots


Thanks, will have a look.

Has anyone used Now Eve ?

Thanks


----------

